# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  PSA about PSA & Finesteride

## Old Duffer

Us old dudes are awarded at some point with the enjoyment of prostate monitoring. AAS can make that worse. Your PSA (prostate-specific antigen) blood test is the screening indicator.

Treatment for non-cancerous prostate inflammation can include finesteride, which also helps with hair loss btw.

If you've been on finesteride for 6 months or more, your reported PSA number is (roughly) only 50% of the actual value.

In my case, my PSA number hit 5.9 (range 0-4) which was not a panic.... Until my Urologist informed me that it's actually almost 12!

Good times

----------


## kelkel

Not sure where your Uro's going with that info. PSA and Free PSA read inversely. Meaning you want a low psa and a higher free psa. Maybe that's what he was referring to. Lower free psa is more indicative of issues. Normal psa testing covers both free and bound psa.

Fina surely does work though. I'm on it as well at 5mg per day for several years now. Went off it once to see how things would do and my psa shot up to 7. Hopped right back on. Also prior to the Fina implementation I got a 3T MRI of the prostate with negative results, thankfully.

----------


## Old Duffer

I've been on 5mg finesteride for a few years & 5mg tamulosin more recently. Definitely harder to piss without them.

Occurs to me; if I'd just sweat more at the gym I wouldn't need to piss so much! Ha

My insurance didnt cover MRI, so the 12 point biopsy was it. I won't have to donate next month with the blood loss from this procedure! 

No cancer so woohoo

----------


## Proximal

TY for the heads up, use it to maintain the hair that I have.

----------


## kelkel

> No cancer so woohoo


That's all that matters. With donating keep in mind that the older we are frequent donations can easily lead to iron deficient anemia. Monitor your Iron levels.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good old prostate monitoring... u know when I first got on test back in 2011 I got a digi rectal exam two consecutive years (I think 2012, 2013) and I haven't had one since! 

Not that I want one, lol, but should I be getting them? At 44..

I get regular (twice a year) labs, but PSA isn't one I've looked for so I don't know if they've been testing for it. I think the labs are pretty thorough though..

----------


## Old Duffer

I think the common recommendation in my Neanderthal part of this planet is to get it checked at 50 yrs old, then every 5 after unless you have symptoms. 

DONT ignore symptoms even if it's a false positive like mine (thus far anyway)

Just like bodybuilding, old age ain't for the weak lol! I'm not that many birthdays short of 60 years old myself!!! Pulled up my big girl panties at roughly age 50 and stupid prostate aint gonna slow me down  :0icon Chainsaw:

----------


## kelkel

> Good old prostate monitoring... u know when I first got on test back in 2011 I got a digi rectal exam two consecutive years (I think 2012, 2013) and I haven't had one since! 
> 
> Not that I want one, lol, but should I be getting them? At 44..
> 
> I get regular (twice a year) labs, but PSA isn't one I've looked for so I don't know if they've been testing for it. I think the labs are pretty thorough though..



Yes you should be testing PSA regularly. There's really no need for a DRE if PSA is being monitored. PSA is a better indicator of potential issues than a DRE.

ps: You know you want a DRE.....

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yes you should be testing PSA regularly. There's really no need for a DRE if PSA is being monitored. PSA is a better indicator of potential issues than a DRE.
> 
> ps: You know you want a DRE.....


LoL... I'll check my next labs to make sure it's on there. I'll be surprise if it isnt since its complete labs.. just never looked. 

Good to know about the dre...

----------

